# Logitech G933 Stick defekt Ersatz??



## ceramicx (30. Dezember 2015)

Hallo liebes Forum,

bin letztens an meinem Stick für das Logitech G933 hängen geblieben. 
Seitdem muss ich den ca 20x einstecken bis der irgendwann mal funktioniert.. 
Nun hab ich mich schon vor ner Woche an Logitech gewandt aber bisher keine Reaktion.. 
Im Ersatzteilladen von denen auf der HP hab ich auch schon geschaut aber nichts passendes gefunden..

Wisst ihr vielleicht noch eine Möglichkeit?

Gruß


----------



## JackA (30. Dezember 2015)

Nächste mal nen anständiges Headset kaufen, dann passiert sowas nimma.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Dezember 2015)

> Nun hab ich mich schon vor ner Woche an Logitech gewandt aber bisher keine Reaktion..


War ja nur so ein langweiliges Fest wie Weihnachten gewesen wo eh jeder 24 / 7 arbeitet. 
Generell war deren Support immer in Ordnung aber Feiertage und massig Beschenkte mit Problemen können schon mal Wartezeit erfordern. Man könnte sich günstigen Ersatz als Ersatzreserve zulegen oder mal in der Piratenbucht angeln. Vielleicht gibt es ja jemanden im Bekanntenkreis der Ahnung hat und mal schaut was der Fehler ist ( Vermutung wäre eine gebrochene Lötstelle )


----------



## ceramicx (3. Januar 2016)

Was ist denn bei dir ein anständiges Headset? 
Finde das G933 top nur wäre es schon arm wenn es den Receiver net einzeln geben würde.

Schon klar Bakterius ich hab ja auch noch kein Druck bei denen gemacht, der ASUS Support den ich am gleichen Tag kontaktiert habe hat sich aber schon 2x gemeldet nur mal so als Vergleich.
Aber kann ja sein das hier trotzdem jmd noch ne andere Bezugsquelle der Receiver kennt. Ich werd mal nen Bekannten drüber schauen lassen vllt kann der den ja reparieren..
Bei meinem alten G930 ist mir der Stick auch mal abgebrochen da hab ich bei Logitech im Ersatzteilladen für 30€ einfach nen neuen bekommen.
In der Bucht hab ich keinen gefunden und was meinst du mit Ersatz? Hab jetzt nen G430 als Ersatz gekauft aber ich kauf mir doch nicht 2 komplette G933 nur falls mal nen Stick kaputt geht


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Januar 2016)

Ich hatte ja auch nix unterstellt sondern nur erwähnt das an gewissen Tagen der Support nicht so laufen könnte wie gewohnt. Auch haben viele Beschenkte deren Produkte bekommen und kämpfen vielleicht auch Problemen oder Defekten? Bei so speziellen Teilen bleibt nur der Hersteller oder man bekäme etwas in der Bucht oder so mit einem anderen Defekt.
Ein Headset für mich ist der klassische Kopfhörer und als bekloppter Musik Freak drehe ich ganz anderen Rädern


----------



## efdev (3. Januar 2016)

Auf einem Anständigen Headset steht schon einmal kein Logitech drauf


----------

